

Show HN: My weekend project - Imgur for audio - coolbrow
http://awd.io

======
coolbrow
Feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Also I wrote a chrome extension[0] to help consume direct audio links while
browsing.

[0]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hoverplay/hkbbcjmc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hoverplay/hkbbcjmckhhnpniafekogpfonhiomnal)

------
pgrote
Is there a way to see what is uploaded by others?

~~~
coolbrow
Not currently. This is an immediate goal for me. However, I just couldn't
figure out how to make recent uploads visually interesting for audio files.

~~~
chrismeyers
waveforms are the first, most obvious choice
[http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Waveform&FORM=HDRSC2](http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Waveform&FORM=HDRSC2)

~~~
coolbrow
I thought the same thing! I will probably do something like this, I was hoping
to find a js library that would make waveforms from an audio file. I couldn't
find something exactly like I wanted so I will probably end up writing my own.

